# How to Block Neighbors Trash Can?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my outdoor layout towards the back of my yard. The fence between me and my neighbor is one of those chain link types that is about 3 feet high and you can see through quite well. My neighbor is pretty good, but has a trash can right in the site of my layout. Not the most appealing site while viewing my layout. 

I'll ask him sometime when I see him out in the yard if he could move it, but in case he says no I was wondering if others have done something to block out undesirable neighbor items?

-Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Post a pic!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Some scale trees could work. Mound the soil for added height and drama.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pic below as requested. Actually two trash cans, one green and the other blue.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, good idea. I have some scale pine trees. My layout there is raised so tough to mound up dirt, but I could put them in pots.

-Jim


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A fiberglass panel along that side with a "mountain scape" painted on it, or possibly a façade of 'Main Street' buildings and shops, a factory wall, or maybe a series of silo's of a granary.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Espalier trees, up against fence and pruned to follow the plane of the fence. Choice of plants depends on your location and zone. Maybe ask Nancy Norris?
I used Virginia Creeper on a chain link fence to block neighbors garage. But first I built panels of lattice up against the fence and grew the vines on that. 

Let us know what you do

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't look as if you have enough space between the track and the fence for large plants. I was going to suggest a hedge, but it wouldn't fit. Try going to a local nursery and asking about vines that do well in the Denver area. They have a small foot print and can fill in a frame (chain link fence). It might take a few years, but it ultimately might help.

I'd try vegetation before a potential confrontation with your neighbor. It may bother you, but visitors will be looking down at the trains, not up and out.

Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been thinking about making "mountains" out of 8x4 acrylic sheets and attaching them to my fence. I'd paint the backs to resemble mountains and then screw them into the fence posts. It's thin (but not necessarily cheap) and I'd have to improve my painting skills first. Just a thought


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jim... Paint the back side of the can white.... It will blend right in to the garage door......

Well........... maybe not...







Pine trees would be better...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I built wood fences to attach to an existing chain link fence..

before the wood fence:









after the wood fence:





The wood fence panels sit on bricks on the ground, 99.9% of the weight is on those bricks, being held up by the ground..there is virtually no stress on the chain link fence, the wood panels are merely "pinned" to the chain link fence with spikes, which allow the wood panels to raise and lower with frost heave, but not pull on the chain link at all..difficult to describe, I could easily explain it with a video is anyone is interested..I asked my neighbor first if he minded if I built the panels, I said I wanted them to create them to make a nice smooth background for the garden railroad..he was totally fine with it, it faces a side yard of his that is blocked from his main back yard by his garages.

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Whose fence is it? What you can and cannot do depends on the answer. If it is yours, you can attach anything on your side, but if it is his fence, you may have to put things in front of, but not attached to. I'm a geologist, not a lawyer, so my advice is just caution, not fact.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I would just find a suitable creeper that is not too vigorous and invasive to fill in the fence for that part. Something that is well behaved with a once a year clipping to keep neat. Ideally a small leaved plant to help keep in scale with the trains. There are lots of possibilities but it depends on climate etc. A chain link fence in my opinion is not a great thing to look at anyway. Asking a neighbor to move his bins for your aesthetic benefit is not logical. He will put them out of his view where it is convenient. I wouldn't expect him to do otherwise. It might be courteous to ask him if a creeper is OK since it is half his fence. It shouldn't be a problem if the correct plant is chosen.

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A large industrial building flat attached to the fence would also do the trick. Could also be an added plus if you extended your existing spur to service the industry.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You could ask the neighbor if you can paint little windows on his skyscraper. Err, I mean rubbish bin. 

Andrew


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Jim- This might work.....

http://www.fencefabric.com


-Kevin.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew you MLS'rs would come up with some creative ideas! Including paining/modifying the trash cans ;-) I'm not sure who's fence it is and when I asked the neighbor he said he's not sure either as the fence was there when they moved in many years ago. The wife wants to put a solid fence like Scot did, but except for the trash cans I like the existing fence. 

Kevin that fence fabric is something I didn't know about! I'm going to check into cost and availability. I also like the vine idea, even if it goes dormant in the winter maybe there will be enough branches to block the view.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Another possibility:

Most chain link fences will accept standard lath strips inserted vertically. With a little gentle persuasion, the lath will usually just slide down into the links from the top. If your fence will accept these, I would suggest you use lath strips that are somewhat taller than (meaning unsupported) in the area of the offending disposal containers. You could just put the lath strips where you want to block the view, or put then in all of the fence.
Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My suggestion was going to be one of the 'befores'. Privacy slats that are inserted into the wire mesh.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Generally, in most cases, (but not always... it sort of depends on the nature of the person that installed it) the mesh fabric of a fence is placed on the outside (away from the owner's property) of the support posts. Same is true for a board fence. NORMALLY, you want the fence to enhance the looks of the owner's property.

It is hard to tell from the photos, but, I'd venture to say the fence is yours.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Over here we used to be able to get a reel of green material that was the same width as the "diamond". You threaded it through laterally. It worked pretty good. You could do just the bit that offends you, or the whole fence.
Even if it is not available now, I'm sure that you could find something like it.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

The only way to find out whose fence it is is to have a survey.
Of course that means $$. Check the borders of your property, especially the corners. Sometimes a previous survey left boundry markers. Also, the deed to my house specifies the distance between the foundation and each border. I used that when I had my first fence installed. On the side of caution I had the fence installed about 6 inches inside the property line. Even then I had an SOB of a neighbor on one side who didn't want to look at any fence.
Too bad, I had a permit. No choice really. Code requires a 5-6 ft fence around pools. BTW, Lowes has a PVC "view block" meant to hide things like
garbage pails and hose reels. 

Wayne


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe decorate his cans with 1x4's to match your water tower? 

More seriously, you might ask him, while standing in the camera's position, if he has any ideas, and give him an opportunity to be part of the solution. Might not produce anything, but at least that might get him on board with what you decide, since it's a shared fence. Especially if you grow anything up against it, or build something tall that he'd have to approve.

Just my 2 cents, fwiw.

CJ


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Jim-

Check with local city or county inspector. Like what Wayne said, fences may need a permit. In my area we only need neighbors to sign a form if the fence is going on the property line. 6" or more off the line and you can do whatever. 

Maybe whoever built the fence needed a permit and that might be on file. Or if neighbors had to sign off that could be on file too.

Good luck!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Taller fence, then ask if you can "weave" in those privacy slats they use to block vision.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Some people find "privacy slats" more annoying than the view.

Also, consider wind in your area, for whatever you plan. The slats wouldn't last though one Santa Ana episode in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

They also make a plastic/nylon type of strip that can be woven through the fence to do exactly what you want to accomplish--I would say talk to your local fencing guys they should be able to help--assuming your neighbour wouldn't have a problem with it.
Just did a quick google and came up with this as an example:

http://www.yourfencestore.com/clslats.htm

Edit: for some reason the previous two posts didn't show up when I posted this...odd...


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I've seen chain link fences like that with plastic strips interweaved diagonally thru the chain. They should be available from a "chain link fence store". The strips are usually brown, but I've also seen white. I think they'd do the trick for you without harming neighbor relations.

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

> for some reason the previous two posts didn't show up when I posted this...odd...


Same here.

JackM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

toddalin said:


> Some people find "privacy slats" more annoying than the view.
> 
> Also, consider wind in your area, for whatever you plan. The slats wouldn't last though one Santa Ana episode in my neighborhood.


I think the slats look a bit trashy themselves. 

Andrew


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get slats that weave into the fence.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I concur about the slats. Plus they don't age well.
Here are 2 PVC privacy screens from the Lowes site. 
Inexpensive, light and easy to place in a confined area.


----------



## morrjr (Jan 14, 2015)

There are plastic privacy slats that you can weave into the chain link fence. Or you could use some sort of screening material. The link below to Amazon has several ideas.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=b&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3o4dkmo6l0_b


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Insertable slats likely cheapest, 

or wooden fence (labour/materials =$$$$) as high as bylaws permit. 

Nice to see the chain link fence, likely means ya have a decent neighbourhood ! 

doug


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

There are vinyl shower curtains with mountain scenes that could be attached to the fence. 

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-sce...55264&sr=8-20&keywords=scenery+shower+curtain


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

However, depending on the neighbor, zombie shower curtains might convey a more poignant message.

http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Shower-Curtain/dp/B0096BQTQ8
https://www.crazydogtshirts.com/zombie-horde-shower-curtain.html

Probably won't suit anyone's RR motif though, except TJ's...


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

putt your trash can's on a strategic spot so he can enjoy them also


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

first, and foremost, hes your neighbor and I strongly suggest that if you can get his copperation and understanding, things will go best in the long run.

I liked scottychoas's fence solution. it is relevant as to who owns the fence regarding attachments. otoh, id suggest that is you were to plant things on your side, it will be more acceptable than an attachment or alteration, regardless of this ownership issue. I venture most folks would likely accept a plant that climbs the shared fence.

second, while they might take a couple of seasons, I used silver lace vines in order to comply with planting requirements per city ode to obscure my new privacy fence. you will need a bit more space between the rr and the fence , like about 10-12". they can be planted right against the fence but will require a bit of room as the mature, but a ROW could be trimmed, easily, if you so chose.

otoh, you could simply build a lower wooden fence, or, a stack of interlocking synth stone for a low wall, or
whatever, to bock the view. I tend to like simple and something that flatters the garden and not simply the railroad, but that's my taste. 

its spring!!! I suggest silver lace. It becomes dense,to the point of completely blocking whatever it climbs, and is considered invasive, but in reality, needs bit of trimming each spring as it becomes established-it loves and needs sun, from above. 

Mine is planted at the foot of a fence on the north side. once the runers get to appoint of direct sun, you're off to the races. They grow much more slowly if say, under a tree canopy, but will eventually mature. They need little water or care once established, and it will obscure the view, and, its inexpensive and looks really nice in bloom. In the winter, you will have a very dense, pale tan cluster of vines until next growth. The flowers attract honey bees, and, I have had no issues working around them. They don't tend to have a lot of growth at the ground level, but rather higher. This will be the closest thing to a hedge after a 2-3 years. I plant them in clusters of 3s, about ten feet apart. my 60' fence is about 70 % covered. the best thing is that if you don't like how this goes, you can rip it out and try again, with little loss of $$.

imho, this is a viable, attractive and low cost solution for you.

I have used those PVC panels, once, to build an ersatz removable 'trellis' around a wall mounted electrical meter. they don't age well in the Colorado sun.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, quite timely. I put up a trellis this weekend, three actually, each are 6' high and 4' wide. Currently I'm considering which vine to use. My top three are Wisteria - Blue Moon, Trumpet-Hummingbird and now Silver Lace  

-Jim


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

we planted wisteria last year, and we are not convinced that Colorado is the ideal climate-we are not yet sure how our three survived winter.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've read it has to be a northern version of Wisteria, like Blue Moon. Others grow like weeds in the south, but not so in the northern climates. Do you know what kind of Wisteria you planted?

Also, asked the wife which of the three she likes the best and she picked the Silver Lace


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

blue moon I believe
that sounds familiar, (SWMBO selected and planted them last year and I recall clearly that these were supposed to be most suitable for our climate in Colorado)

-it is blue and some white, which varies I am told with soil acidity

this week it appears all 3 are coming back, but how vigorously I cannot say yet.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, We have decided on the Silver Lace. Local nurseries don't have them in stock yet, but maybe in the next 2 weeks.


----------

